# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  AdwCleaner

## grobik

Релиз особой версии *AdwCleaner* *5.021*.









Внимание
*


- В дань памяти всем жертвам терактов в Париже

- En hommage toutes les victimes des attentats de Paris*



*Download AdwCleaner*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

:Rtfm:  Вслед за *Junkware Removal Tool* компания *Malwarebytes* *приобрела и AdwCleaner*:




> Malwarebytes acquires anti-adware startup with 200 million downloads to further campaign against potentially unwanted programs (PUPs)


Функционал не изменится, но начиная с версии *6.030* тулзу релизят под новой лайбой:


*Ссылки на загрузку* остались прежние, добавилась только *страница на оффсайте МВАМ*:

https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/

----------

